# Texaco Station Signs



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I put new signs on my Texaco station, the ones I gotten from a guy online had washed out. These I made on white matte vinyl ink jet paper. It is actually vinyl you print on and then cut them out, peel off the back and stick them on. I did spray some Krylon clear matte on them after they had dried for awhile. Most of these went on plastic that I drilled holes in and nailed on. I found some pix online and made a page of them. If you want higher rez email me and I'll email it back to you.









Here's a shot of the front of the station. It's shape is one I saw that Jack Verducci had on a layout about 15 years ago. This is it's second incarnation.








There is no interior, water deposits build up bad on the plastic here in hard water Nebraska. Note the Lead signs on the pumps.









My dad used to smoke Luckies in WWII, so had to have that, and some coke signs. Will get the building out today. Rest are out. Spring!


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice station. There was a similar one down the street when I was a kid. Later it was tranformed into a head shop and then into a flower shop. It was still there a few years ago, but I don't recall what type of business. 

Speaking of Lucky Strikes there was a marketing slogan: LSMFT which is "Lucky Strikes means fine tobacco." But in junior high school in the mid-1960s it was altered to, "Loose straps means floppy tits." Hopefully others had heard this back then. Otherwise I must assume there was something wrong with the water back in my old home town. 

Joe now in the suburban wastelands of middle SC, but formerly of "Beautiful Beaufort by the Sea, 26-miles from Yemassee."


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Jerry
Great looking building, did it weather to this stage or did you finish it this way. 
Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing.
Dennis


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I put the building out last year, maybe two years ago? Copper roof weathered on it's own, rest is just sun/wind/rain.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Super work, Jerry. I may take you up on the hi-res signs, when I get off my butt


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

Jerry,

Really nice gas station, really like how your pumps are lighted!!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The lighted pumps are from a Texaco Christmas light set I bought a few years back. I cut them off the string, put in a 12 volt bulb and added them to the station, decals on the pumps are holding up well, they were on there when I got them.


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

Once again Jerry Thanks a bunch for the email with the signs I printed them last night onto bumper sticker Ink Jet paper and then put them on thin aluminum and cut them out! They look fantastic on some of my buildings!

Thanks for sharing!
George


----------

